# IUI Girls Part 141



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, may 2006 be your year, love & hugs C x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the new home Candy!  How are you doing hun?  

Just a quickie from me tonight... really must go and mark some   books!!

Just wanted to wish everyone on 2ww loads of luck... there are quite a few of us at the mo aren't there.  It's really nice to be going through this with so many lovely peeps!!

Fingers crossed for everyone wishing follies to grow too!

Will be back for personals tomorrow.

Take care all

Lots of love
Sarah xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Wahey a new home! Thanks Candy!

Sarah how long til test day for you?

I have no activity as yet, thats after 5 days of menopur, they said thats okay though  

I thought there might be a wee follie!!  

But going back on Thursday for another scan, that'll be 8 days of injections, I dunno how long I'll take!! 

Hope you r coping fine with evil , I cant imagine it at the moment,,,,my time will come soon enough!!  

Sending you     

XX


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all, 

its nice to have a new home!!  Thanks Candy 

How you all doing

Kizzy I hope you are keeping up the Follie dancing   .  You can ask me any questions anytime!! 

Sarah this 2ww buisness is not good, I think i'm becoming a little obsessed, is this normal  

All you other girlies where are you??

   and   to all

Love Janet xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Well here goes with the list.

*Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes*

     

Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky! Baby Elliot 2lbs 1oz born 28 October 
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 18/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Tomsmummy - 
Eva - IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
VIL and Moosey - BFP!!!
CathyA IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
Lisa401 BFP!!!
Manda IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!

*2005 Success!* 
Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky!

*
2ww Baby Makers* 
    
Jan T 
Nikki
Anita
Tessa

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go* 
    

Sair 
Kizzymouse

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!* 
    

Corinna
VB
NatalieB
Claire01 
Minow
Molly
Dillydolly 
Catspjs
Bodia 
Deb30 
Struthie 
KellyL 
Claire
CK6 having a break 
Babyfish
Katrinar
Chickadee
Magpie
Charlie
Lucy
Perky Pinky - break until March
Jilly natural cycles till march

*Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments * 
   
Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption

Girls I hope thats ok if there are any changes to be made then pm me and I'll change or add stuff to the list.
Claire


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry Jilly

I have added you onto the list now

Claire


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya, can I ask what the list if for? I come on here most days and read other people's posts. I've posted a couple of times but it's nice to read what other people are up to.
If you add people like me to the list my details are:
Lucy 
TTC seriously for 2 years (although have known I've got PCOS for last 8 years)
9 cycles with 250ug Clomid - BFN
Waiting for 1st go at IUI - due early Feb.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Claire

Thank you for putting me on the list!  

Jilly...    hope you are holding up there. Sending you loads of love.

Jan.... Yes ... perfectly normal to obsess on the 2ww     Early days for me yet so my marbles are firmly intact at present.     Glad to be on the 2ww with you, Sair and Anita now of course!  

Kizzymouse.... Hope there are some lovely follies for you to see on Thursday... sometimes there aren't any to see on day 5 of the scan!    Keep doing that dance!          

Charlieollie....   hello and welcome! Lots of luck to you for your cycle.

Charlie.... thank you so much for my bubbles..     and for thinking of me... I was a little late going through so you were about bang on time!     Everything crossed for you first scan     when is it?? 

Lucy....   and welcome to our group!     Lots of    for your first IUI in Feb.  Not long now for you!    The list is so we can all see who is cycling and when and send eachother lots of     and     and give eachother loads of support really!  Well that's what I have always thought it was about!  

I'm sure I have missed some today.. but hello to Molly, Chickadee, Sair, Anita and all the others I know I must have missed.      Memory not up to much these days.    

Off for a drink now.... boy is it chilly out there! 
love Nikki xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for explaining. Everyone on here seems so nice, I guess it's as we're all going through the same thing. I can't wait for my first go at IUI, I'm sort of secretly positive but I know deep down to not get too excited. My DP Ryan is keeping a reign on my emotions for me! Anyway, enjoy your drink, don't get too cold. 

Hello to everyone else too! 
Take care
Lu


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Claire - thanks for putting me on the list!  

Jilly - It's good to hear from you hun. LOL and hope au naturel is going well for you. How are you feeling?

Nikki - wow so glad I got the time right! R you getting to rest up? Not working too much I hope, how's work going? I have my scan on Friday at 9.30am. (I'm just on Clomid and trigger HCG, I'm not any stims like you.) I'm trying to eat lots of protein rich food, are you still on the shakes, what ones did you have? I'm really hoping all is in place for basting on Mon - weekends are a wee pain on NHS as they are closed,   small huff! Ur welcome for the bubbles as I think you deserve um love!  

Lucy - Welcome to IUI girls! Wow that time will fly by and you'll soon be on the IUI trail. What drugs, if any, will you be taking, do you know yet? We are here to share your journey. 

How are you  girls doing - Jan, Sair & Anita? No too round the bend  I hope? Much love and   to you all, keep chilled out. LOL

Kizzy - I hope jabbin is going OK. When is the next scan is it Thursday? Follie dance with me now       !! Lets get those Follies moving!

LOL to all others: Molly, Charlieollie, Chickadee, and any ladies I've missed LOL.

Keep warm it is freezing today!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Charlie

I don't start my new job until tomorrow pm    I hate first days    but it's only 3 afternoons a week so should be ok!    I took the Solgar Whey to Go Protein Drink (Berry flavour... yum) and mixed it with milk.  I had it left over from my last cycle so I thought I would finish it up.  It lasted for all my stims and I will have my last one today.  It's really expensive though      I haven't been doing too much today and I feel nice and rested now.  Know what you mean about NHS not being open at weekends from my other treatments.  It felt quite funny going for a scan on a Saturday.... although great as Dh didn't have to get time off to come!!      Anyway....  sending you       for Fridays scan.  It'll be here before you know it.    Hope you have a few great follies popping up there!   

lots of love and bubbles right back at you!  
Nikki xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls!!

I got a call from the clinic today, they want me to go back for a scan tomorrow, then prob Friday too...think they are getting worried as weekend is looming!!!

So am I!!! I know I can get pregnyl jab on a Sat so thats okay, should be fine!!

Follie dancin like mad now!!!
              !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


C,mon follies show yourselves!!!   


Hope you are all fine 



XXX


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Kizzy....       for scan tomorrow.    Have a heart to heart chat with those follies aswell.... show them who is boss.  

love Nikki xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya all

It is now day 5 of 2ww and I'm sure i'm losing the plot (mind you working with 5/6 year olds doesn't help!!)  I'm glad you think i'm behaving totally normally!! 

Nikki, so glad basting went well...are you still injecting pregnyl?? I've got my last one tomorrow...ouch! 
You can keep me company on my 2ww now!   for new job tomorrow.

Kizzy good luck and     for scan tomorrow, it sounds exactly like me, I got got changed from fri scan to thurs and then they basted on fri, so sure you will be the same 

Jilly pops good luck for your next step 

Claire thanks for doing the list!! 

Chickadee, charliezoom, lucy how you doing??   

Sair and Anita hows the   going, any advice to share??   Are you climbing the walls yet??

I've probably missed someone, so sorry and   if I have.

Take care, love Janet xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,  

Not really nervous yet,keeping busy and trying not to think about it.

Hello Nikki, how are you doing?, i think work will keep you occupied and do you good but dont do too much.take it easy  

Hi Kizzymouse,good luck for your scan tomorrow.keep talking.

Sair,hows your  going.Ihope it is going quick for you.

Hello to Lucy.everyone is great here and sending you lots of  l 

Jan t .Stay calm and positive and i would lose the plot too if i worked with 5/6 year olds,well  with a classroom full i would anyway

  to everybody i have missed,

anita.xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Claire thanx for putting me on the list...I feel like everyone is at an important stage of their treatment and I'm here under false pretences cos I've not started anything yet, so it was nice to get a mention 

Kizzy lots of luck for tomoro   keep the follies dancing lol

Jan u are doing fine...I work with kids too and its no wonder you feel like you've lost the plot 

I hope everyone else on the  is doing ok and coping well.

Lucy I am due to start iui early feb too so we will be going thru it together! 

Jilly lots of luck and  to you.

Everyone else    lol

Chickadee x x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Jilly   you are such an amazing person, sending you tons of   .

Deb30 thanks sweetie, I am taking the nasal spray then injections, hope the cysts are gone, but I feel the big one is still there but hope not.  Hope they get a donor soon, not heard anything about Dr Haxton will need to call my friend she works at the hospital.  Its a cons from RAH in Paisley who is covering.

Lots of    for those on the 2ww.  Still trying to keep up will get to know all your names soon


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks to everyone who sent me lovely messages. As I've had 9 months of clomid they figure that won't work so I've got Puregon injections then an hCG one a couple of days before the IUI. 

Chickadee - I wish you lots of luck for the IUI, is it your first time? It's very exciting but scary too. I'm dreading that 2ww. I feel sorry for my DP, I'm bad enough as it is!!!!

Anita - thanks for the reiki, my uncle is a reiki healer so I really believe in all of that. He's also sending me positive thoughts. 

Janet - hang in there

 to everyone else too. I hope you're all doing well and feeling positive  



Lu


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Morning all

Day 6   - feels like Big Brother!!

Lucy i've been had Puregon injections, seemed to do the trick follie wise so hopefully will do for you! 

Nikki, Anita, Sair hope your   are going ok  

Chickadee not long now till you start, exciting  

Kizzy how did it go yesterday?? did the follie dancing work? 

Charliezoom what stage are you up?

Gotta go kids coming back from assembly!! 

Love jan xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Me again 

Sorry if I forgot anyone! 

J xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Sorry but a real quick one as i have a day of meetings!

Thnaks for all your best wishes - I'm being scanned on Friday morning then basted on Monday.
I'm intrigued to get to the scan as it has been a year and with 6 months of that in pregnancy since I took Clomid so unsure if clomid will do exactly the same as last time. It will be really nice to see what is going on in there! Follie Dance should be helping I hope!
For those of you who know a bit about this - we are still awaiting result of DH tests and for DH to a Lumbar Puncture, it is a stressful time but we're tryng to stay positive and calm, if and when we can (I must confess to blubbering at some point in each week! Not helped by Clomid and hormones I expect!). Hard bit is we don't expect we'll have an answer for another couple of months - poss be round the bend by then  !

I hope you are all Ok, jabbin & popping for before IUI, and chillin and relaxing for your 2WW!  

LOL to you all. 

Charlie xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning Girls  

Just a quickie from me too I'm afraid.  I start my new job this afternoon (god you will be sick of me going on about it  ) and so want to make sure I am ok for that.  I haven't worked for 9 months so I admit to being a little apprehensive today where I wasn't yesterday!   

Anyway.... hope you are all going on ok.... Jan... you are SO right.. it does feel like we are in the Big Brother 2ww house!!     I hope you can do a good Geordie accent!   

Charlie... don't know the story of your DH but sending you loads of      and   

Lots of    and    to the rest of you lovely ladies and will catch you tomorrow.   

Right..... now to see if I still fit into my suit... 

love Nikki xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

everyone!!!

Hope you are all doing well at your various stages!!
Good luck with new job Nikki!! 

Went for 2nd scan this morning...and the follie dancing worked!!!
I have 4 follies growing in there!! 3 small uns and one which is 9mm..wooohooo!!
Will be happy if 2 grow to a good size!!  

Gotta inject for 2 more days then go back friday for another scan...hopefully last one!!
They say hopefully I can get basted Mon or Tues, dunno yet!!

So they seem to think its all going well, I dont have a clue as 1st time iui...but it sounds good right girlies 




A lil bit more follie dancing should do the trick...come on now work it baby work it!!!

      


XXXXX


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey that sounds good. I'm due my first go at IUI so not sure but it sounds positive to me! 
Just keep thinking those positive thoughts. 
Well done and good luck!!
Lu


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

nikki...have fun today,relax and enjoy it as best you can...it's only a job after all. Look at everything else you cope with 

Lucy, yeah this is my first go at iui so not too sure what to expect...get there eventually.

Kizzy, like Lucy I know nothing about it but it certainly sounds good 

Charlie's DH  

Have a good day ladies

Chickadee x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Quick query ladies...

Does anyone know if it is safe to take st johns wort before/ during tx? Dumb question  ,maybe but any input would be appreciated 

ta

Chickadee x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Sounds good to me Kizzymouse!!  My hosp said as long as you have 1 dominant one its all good!! 

Chickadee - not sure on the st.johns wort, i'm taking a vitamin called 'Well woman'  its got a bit of everything in it, i'll check for st. johns wort tonight.

Good luck,    , and   to all.

Love jan xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Jan...thats good then what your clinic said.... one dominant follie (and maybe another one will grow up a bit too!!)

Dont mind just having one if its a *SUPER *follie!!

One more injection tomorrow ( did one this morning when I got back from clinic!) then scan Friday....should have grown a bit by then   

Hope you arent going too   on 2 WW, I'll be joining you soon chick!!  

I dunno about st Johns Wort either Chickadee...I am taking Selenium, Folic Acid and the occasional Ginseng for extra energy ( stopped the caffiene!!).

When you starting stims Chickadee? 

Thanks Lucy...when do you start your Stims?? good Luck, if its injections you will be fine, I was scared but they are easy peasy!!  

XX


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Nikki - good luck hun! I'm sure it will go well and everyone will be really nice.

Kizzy - go you! Fab having one at 9mm I'm sure that will be followed by some other good ones! Well done you   Hopefully we will both baste on mon - be 2ww together then!

Chickadee - St John's Wart shouldn't be mixed with Any meds so sorry it is a no no. Are you feeling a bit stressed or down? Can you try some yoga and deep breathing and positive visualisation at beginning and end of the next few days? Sorry if you are feeling a bit off colour hun - LOL. Hope all goes well for you.

Jan - hope you are good, how are you doing?

Popped in from one meeting on here, eating then off to another. Thanks for messages.

LOL and   to you all, TTFN.

Charlie xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Charlie!

We can go     together on 2 WW!!!!

Take care xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Nikki forgot to say ta for bubbles - LOL xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Kizzymouse, I start my injections probably around 3-4 Feb. Not sure. Although period is threatening to start any day (early) so it may be earlier that that even!!! I know it sounds silly but I can't wait!

I've got everything crossed for you all!

Oh by the way, what are bubbles?  

Have a great evening everyone.
Lu


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all o.k.

Nikki,how did the job go?hope you did not work too hard  .

Kizzy, thats really good news.  you will be joining us soon then?

Jan.t.I know what you mean. Ihave told everyone this time and everyone is really positve for me but it is like being in a fish bowl.Hope   is working!

Hello to everyone else.xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello Girls  

Not too much   going on in my absence then!   

Thank you so much for wishing me well in my job.... it went well.  They are very nice, I don't have to do too much complicated stuff and no stress!!     So I feel much better now my 'first day' is out of the way!       So no worries tomorrow! 

Kizzy..... Glad to see you have some follies!!!  

Chickadee.... just backing up the others really and saying a no no to St John's Wort!  

Anita, Jan, Sair.....    It's not too bad in the early stages though is it??   

Charlie... you are welcome  

Lu... if you look at everyones name... underneath are the words blow and burst.  If you click on blow then you can blow people bubbles.... I will blow you some now!!!  

Lots of love to you other lovely ladies as I must start the tea.  Thanks for all your support today!  

Will chat more tomorrow.
love Nikki xxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Lu... correction.... it says 'click to blow'... it must have changed... I'm going la la!   

love Nikki xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi All
Well nothings really going on with me at the mo.  But my thoughts are with you all going through treatments or on the dreaded 2ww, I'm keeping everything crossed for you all

Claire


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Nikki I'm so glad you explained to Lucy what bubbles were, its been puzzling me!  Is it just a nice thing or do they mean anything??  Glad your afternoon went well and everyone seems nice 

Hope you have all had a good day,   what with jabs, 2ww's and looking forward to your IUI's!!


Lots of     to all

Luv

Jan xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Good evening!!

Glad your job went well Nikki!!! 

Can I please ask all the 2WW if they would mind answering this question for me!!?? 

*How many follies did you all have at Day 8 of stims and what day did you get basted after that point, and also how many follies did you eventually have at basting!!!*

Sorry to be a pain!! But I need some info!! Just would like to know if I am " normal" I guess!!   

Thanks!!

XXX


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Kizzy

Just 2 on day 9 which was my first scan... basting day 13.  Only the one follie was big enough!!  

Must dash.... potatoes boiling over!
love nikki xxx
Jan.... the bubbles are a nice thing      Not sure if they mean anything!!     Never asked


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for reply Nikki...wow! Day 9 was your first scan!!?  I had my first scan on Day 5, is this your first IUI?

So my basting will be Day 12 or 13 same as you.  I dont mind if I just have the one good follie, but some of the rest might have grown by Friday when i go for 3rd scan!!


Hows you 2WW going??


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Oooops!! Sorry its not your first IUI, I just read your signature!! DOH!! 

xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Kizzy

We had to mash the potatoes ..... oops!!    

I have had IUI before at a different clinic and they did the first scan on day 5.  Once I didn't have any follies on the day 5 scan but like you had some at the next.  I got pregnant on my 2nd IUI unbeknown to me as I had a 5 day bleed and thought it was af... however it wasn't meant to be.  I then went on to IVF but I respond very poorly and I am now back with IUI..     I feel I should put and they all lived happily ever after at the end of that.... I do hope so!     I am at a new clinic now and they do things a little differently. 

My one follie this time was a cracker.... 21mm and really really round.      My other little one didn't grow much.  You will see much more at your next scan.  They can grow about 2mm per day... or more... like my big one did!    and you will see which ones are really coming on or not.  You have a biggie there already so it should have grown on some by your scan on Friday!       You will find that one or if you are lucky a couple will leave the rest behind.

2ww ok at the moment... but it is only day 2 (in the big brother 2ww house   ) so I am quite sane at the moment.    Although Dh would beg to differ!! 

You keep with that positive thinking!  

love Nikki xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

our posts crossed    

I'm switching off for the night now..... so nighty night.

   to all you girls. 

nxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Nikki xx

Wow youve been thru so much and you're still so positive, I really hope this is the one for you      You deserve it!!

I dunno what to expect at all, I do try to stay positive but I always said I'd treat my first one as the practice run!!

It really helps talking to everyone on here   

I will be joining you on the 2WW soon    


Love and lots of good luck and baby dust for you, and everyone else on here





Oh go on then one lil follie dance cant hurt ( my lil 9mm bean is gonna go crraaaaaaaaazzzyyy now!!)
         !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Ladies thanks for the advice about the st johns wort...It was kinda what I thought but decided to double check. 
Charlie, quietly stressed is how my mates would describe me...lol   Also feeling really tired at the mo.  Not giving in to it but there is so much going on in my life at the moment without throwing in fertility treatment. Will try the breathing though, ta 

Good to hear your first day went well Nikki... and that you had mash for tea hehe

Kizzy things are looking very positive  with your follies, especially with your earlier workout!      
I should be starting my stims in about a fortnight I think 

Gotta go, things to do b4 desperate housewives  take care everyone

Chickadee x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies
I don't know if I'm allowed to do this so if not can you please let me know (I wont be offended).  My aunt died of MS 2 years ago, and it hot us as a family hard (she was only 42).  I feel that I need to five something back for the support that we had from the specialist nurses.  So I'll get to the point, I'm selling Muppet badges (they are proper ones from the ms society), they're £1 each and P&P should only cost a price of a first class stamp.  If anyone would like to buy one then PM me.  Thanks ladies, and I promise that my next good deed will be to raise money for IF charity.  As my mother in law just told me "we need to give a little back in this world, if only as thanks for our own good fortune"

And sorry if I'm not supposed to do this here 

Claire


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning everyone, just wanted to say thanks to you all for keeping me feeling positive. Thanks for the bubbles too! I've blown some now I know what they are!! 

I hope you all have a good day, whatever you are doing... it's so cold though! 

Take care

Lu


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Good morning all!

Chickadee - i hope life can calm for you a little hun and you get to have some rest and sleep at the weekend. Take it easy when you can. Breathe!

Nikki - hope all is good with you love. Work again today? Glad it went well and they are nice.

Kizzy - good luck with scan tomorrow hope you see lots of good follies! What time is yours? Mine is at 9.30am, I'm a bit anxious it is my first scan this month and as it has been a yr since my last treatment I'm not sure how I will have responded. I'll be thinking of you, but I am confident it will be good news in the 'kizzy ovulatury house'! Have you finished jabbin now?

Claire - sorry to hear about your auntie. i hope you get to raise good cash for the nurses.  must be a really hard time for you lovie. LOL

LOL to all you lovely ladies on 2ww, scanning, basting and simming      .

Charlie xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Morning all

Day 7 2ww!!!

Kizzy - on my day 10 (mon) scan I had one good size follie and poss 1 more, I had my HCG inj on day 13(thurs) and was basted next day (fri).  I think eventually I had one 'amazing' follie and 1 other.

I'm pushed for time at the mo but i'll post later

Love to all

Janet xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, tmi I know but I think my period is on it's way early.  

Maybe the IUI will come even sooner than I thought. We were told we'd not get our first appt till the end of this year and the waiting list only turned out to be 3 months. Apparently the waiting list for IVF is even shorter at 2 months?? The nurse said last year it was a full 2 year wait, it makes you wonder where everyone's gone? 

I hope you're all having a good afternoon.
Have a great evening everyone.
Lu


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Charlie, my scan is at 8.30am, I think follies have grown...I have been getting pains!! Will let you know tomorrow!! I took my last injection today, I dunno if I'll have to take more, hope not!! 

Good luck for scan   

Jan, I am on day 9 now, so if all goes well will be basted on day 13!!!  

Day 7 already of your 2WW!! Does it feel like its going slow or fast?

Hey Chickadee...hows you hun?  

good luck Lucy when your treatment starts, you will do fine!! 

Talk laters everyone XX


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good luck Kizzy! I'll be thinking positive thoughts for you!
Lu


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Oh Kizzy I hope the pains aren't too bad, feeling a little uncomfortable? I hope all goes well tomorrow, it will be fine for you I'm sure hun. Exciting!

Lu - hope if AF comes in next few days it feels like a step closer to treatment and not too upsetting. LOL x
I've just read your ticker - wedding in Lapland - wow! How cool (sorry what a pun!), you must be soooo excited!? Tell me more please.

Nikki - how are you doing? What day (in the big brother house) in the 2ww are you now lovie? I hope you are still calm! Mash tonight?! ha!

Jan - Hope day 7 is treating you well hun. How are you doing?

LOL to you all.    

I'll pop in after my scan to see how you got on Kizzy! 

Charlie xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Wow you all know how to chat on here don't you! I've be parted from the PC for a while due to DH having a tummy bug, me going away for a couple of days and then I came down with the dreaded lurgy too - yuk yuk yuk  . 

Glad to hear that all is going well with you all at the various stages that you are at. I have 2 weeks left till my AF arrives and for once I can't wait for it to turn up,  so I can get straight to the clinic for my baseline scan - just want to get on with it now! 

Fingers crossed for everyone and lots of   esp for those on the  

Liz
x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello lovely girls...  

Sorry not been posting today as I have had stuff to do and then was working again pm but I have remembered that some of you have scans tomorrow....   

So.....  Kizzy   for your scan!     Hope those follies are coming along nicely... especially that biggie!  

Charlie....  for you too.... hope you have responded well to treatment again!      I will be on tomorrow to see the updates!    And its day 3 (in the BBH) in the 2ww!     I'm not counting the day of treatment in that!    I'm doing ok at the moment.  Just trying to think positive in the knowledge that all that can be done has been.... you can't do more than that can you!    I am determined not to have mash tonight...     so off to start cooking.  My Dh is from Yorkshire and would have mashed potatoes every day if he could!!     I don't know if that is a male locational thing or he just likes mash!!   

To all you others  on the wait....   and keep the faith!!  

lots of love to everyone else and will do more personals tomorrow!  
 
Nikki xxxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kizzy, good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope the pains are all good and it means you've got a perfect size folly to get going with.  

Charlie, we're getting married at the Ice Hotel in Sweden. We had our first holiday together in Gothenburg and we saw the pictures and just fell in love. It will be sooo cold but very pretty. Well I say we'll be getting married but if we get pregnant then we won't be able to go, either way this year we'll have something exciting to look forward to! We've both got our fingers crossed that the wedding has to be cancelled due to a BFP! We wouldn't mind even losing the deposit. 

Nikki, carry on smiling, 2ww is so short but it seems like years when you're in that waiting period. I hated it when I had my 9 cycles of clomid. It's hell. Keep positive though. 

Good luck everyone!!! Have a fab evening...
Must go, I'm starving...

Lu


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the good luck messages for my scan tomorrow!!
Hope its the last one!!!

Good luck Charlie!! Heres hoping I get basted Monday too...will do an update tomorrow morning!!!


     to you all!!!
XX


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Ladies, I am feeling shatterd after visiting my mum in hospital tonight so this is just a quickie (don't ya just love them!lol )

Good luck to all of you who are scanning tomorrow  

Everyone on the 2ww, I hope ur all ok and not stressin too much 

Everyone else hope ur good too

take care y'all lol

Chickadee x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck Kizzy and Charlie for scans tomorrow   

Also good luck to those on the 2ww  

Katrina


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi peeps

I've been so busy I've not had chance to catch up properly with your news.  Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and sending you all loads of       wherever you are in tx at the mo.

Nearly the weekend... will be able to catch up then

Take care all

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Kizzy!

Good luck with you scan! I hope the full/uncomfortable feeling is cos you have lots of good follies in there! 

LOl Charlie xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Morning girlies

Kizzy + Charlie   For your scans, hope follies are behaving and your both ready to go monday  

Lucy hope you get going on your IUI soon 

Sarah Hi hows your 2ww going, i've chilled out abit now, what will be will be, but it is day 8 now (chilled out, who am I kidding) 

and Nikki not going mad on your 2ww are you 

Chickadee, how you doing, hope alls good.

Hi to magpie, katrina and claire  

Lots of  

Love Janet xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning ladies. It's so nearly the weekend! We're visiting the in-laws this weekend in Yorkshire. His family is lovely and it's great to chill out all weekend with no housework to do  

Charlie and Kizzy, I hope your scans went well and you're ready to go next week. 

I'm remaining very positive and can't wait till I start the IUI in the next week or so. Hee hee.

Chickadee, hopefully you'll be able to chill this weekend. I hope your mum is ok. I've not been on here long so I might have missed something. Sorry if it's a sore point. 

All those on the 2ww... I hope you're ok.

Have a great weekend everyone.
Lu


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi lovies,

Thanx for all the wishes!    
Quick progress report - Going in right direction but a little slow   - but hey it is only day 11 and only on 25mg  ! I've got R 1x12mm, 1x11, L 1x10mm, 1x9mm and a few lil ones lining is 7mm (lining normally 11mm at O time). So my next scan is Monday (day 14)at 11am to see if they have progressed some more. Looking like IUI on Tues or Weds  .

Kizzy how did you get on hun, all to plan and scheduled for mon? Hope you are good.  

Lu - Have a good weekend. By Monday you'll be a few days closer to your IUI  . Wedding sounds fab, but hope you have a bubs to mean a replacement of venue!  Exciting!  

Jan - How are you doing? I hope you survive the weekend (no  !) and chill out lots!

Nikki - how are you doing? Hope it is going well for you.

Chickadee - How is your mum doing? Is she really poorly hun ? LOL I hope she is OK. How are you? Have a good weekend.

Sair - how are you? I hope it is going well for you on this   LOL x

Hi Magpie, Katrina and Claire and anyone i forgot! Happy  , , Popping, jabbin, basting, scanning and chilling! Good luck and   to all. 

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Charlie    

That's really good news    The biggies will hopfully all grow on together!!!    Womb lining will come up as the eggies grow some more!        

Kizzy.... hope your scan went well too!    

Jan.. I'm ok.... not do lally yet and feeling mentally ok....  for day 4 on the 2ww (in the BBH).  Hope you are doing ok too..... second week of 2ww is pretty yuk!  

Sending all my love to the rest of you girls and hope you all have a lovely weekend at whatever stage you are.      I need to get of the pc now as I haven't been feeling tip top today so I am going to lie down before I go to work.

If I feel a bit better I may catch you all later on!    
love Nikki xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

and lots of  

Well here's my update!

Right hand side 1x11 mm follie (its only grew 2mm since wed!)  Left Hand side 1 x 10-11mm follie plus a few smallones, she couldnt really see how many small ones were there as ovary was hiding a bit, had to push and shove at it,,eeek!! 

So its 3 more days of drugs for me, and back in for scan on Monday which they are hoping will be last one and I get basted Tues!!! Thats the plan! So will be basted exactly a month since I down regged weird!! 


Clinic said not to worry that progress is slow, its apparently better for them to grow slowly incase of too many too fast then I'd have to abandon, So alls well really I am just getting impatient!!! 

Looks like you and me will be basting together then Charlie, our follies are almost the same!!  My womb lining is at 7mm.

GO FOLLIES GO GO GO!!!! 

Follie dance for me and Charlie!!       


Take care all         


ps I may get a phone call and have to up my dose and go for scan Sunday....heres hoping!!  Doc had to be consulted first so waiting to hear of any changes!!


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey well done!!!   for the the weekend, here's hoping they get to just the perfect size for both you and Charlie. It's so exciting for you.

Have a great weekend. 
Lu


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Lucy!!

I am sure me and Charlie's follies will make it eventually, better late than never eh!!? 

I am just gonna chill out and let nature ( and menopur!!) take its course!!

Good luck for you starting treatment next week...you've got all this to come, and yep it is exciting, but scary!!! 

XXXX


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

well done Charlie and Kizzy but keep up the follie dancing a bit longer  !!

Have a lovely weekend lovely ladies, i'm sure i'll be on tomorrow (can't resist)!! 

Janet xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hey again all!

            for Kizzy and Charlie. 

Hoping the weather gets a bit brighter for the weekend!

I've still got a few aches and pains from the dreaded lurgy - grrrrrr. But I am going to wrap myself up this afternoon and go and look at a new house for my mum. This is the first property that she has been interested in since she moved in with us in September, so fingers crossed  - this could be the one!

Hope the 2ww isnt driving you too   girlies, oh Lordy I'm not looking forward to that bit!

Liz
x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Kizzy and Charlie way to go girlies     Lol

Lu & Charlie, my mum had a stroke last yr, recovered ok from that but is now really low and depressed. Its been a long haul where some days are better than others but you just have to get on with life. Thanks for the concern tho  Been at the pub tonight to unwind & catch up on my m8s gossip.

Ladies on the   not too long to go now... 

Enjoy ur weekend

Chickadee x


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone  
Just catching up with all your posts. Head spinning with all the newbie news.  
I'm better and going back to work on Monday.  
My uncle is also out of hospital and having rehab. DH is walking well again after physio. So we're all out of the wars. Yipee. Looking forward to getting on with 2006.
Love to you all,
Perky


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Perky thats good news you are feelin better, also DH and uncle are on the mend.

 for those on the 2ww.

I started my nasal spray again today hope AF arrive on time next weekend.  Back on the rollercoaster.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you have a lovely weekend.    The sun is out here although it's very frosty.  

I have just popped back on today as I didn't get chance to say.... Kizzy...      on those follies.

Perky... glad you are feeling better   and things are looking up in your house.  

Katrinar....     for the start of your cycle... hope everything goes well  

Hope the rest of you are doing well.    
much love and catch you all soon
Nikki xxxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Perky - I'm so glad you are all on the mend, that's woderful news. I hope the rest of 2006 is in this vien and you have a fabulous year! 

Katrinar - Happy sprayin & sniffin love! I hope it all goes well, how are you feeling. I expect you are a bit excited that you are back on with a cycle at last. Rooting for you love   

Kizzy - Top follies hun! So how are the growing pains doing? I hope you are jabbin well and the expanding follies are listening to your comands! We may be on schedule to be the same day for basting then - In tandam we go! keep up the good work. 

Nikki - I hope today is a bit better for you, keep well and chill out, let Dh do all the chores! 

Chickadee - Gad you had some with your mates time and took some time for you. Got much planned for the weekend?

Anita - how are you? Are you well?

Sair - how is it going?

Jan - staying out of the  . Calmness residing still I hope?

Claire - How are you. Hope it is not too cold in Yorkshire?!

Magpie - thanks for your wishes. How are you? Sorry you are still feeling poorly, nasty nasty bugs around. Have a good relaxing weekend, recoup a bit.

Lu - How are you doing?

LOl to anyone else I have missed.  

Well Big Brother was as to be expected - good on her! (But I hope we don't just have another jade?!  )

Thanx for all the best wishes. 
Follie dancing is going well       ! 
A bit incidental but I think I got my follie measurements wrong DH remembers it as R 1x13-14, 1x12, L 1x10, 1 x9 so i hope i don't have quite as long to go as i thought - those extra 2mm mean sooo much don't they  !

Have a gr8 weekend you all!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


perky - glad you are feeling better sweetie and that your uncle and d/h are getting better.

katrinar - wow, im so excited for you.

kizzy -  best of luck for monday, and basting on tuesday.


well im now on day 36, period is now 2 days late, normally i wouldnt be bothered but it just means more waiting till my next cycle.

just a quickie just now,


hope you all are well, hi to everyone.

xxdeborahxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi everyone and thanks for best wishes.

I have no pain in right side now where 11mm follie is but left side where 10mm one is and the few small ones is a bit sore!!

Jabbin is going great ...piece of cake!! 

I just hope everything is okay for Monday as I am so impatient now!!  But then I will be going crazy on 2 WW cant win!!     

good luck to everyone, charlie we are partners in crime now...tho your follies are better than mine!!  

Keep the updates comin!!!


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

hi everyone,

Sorry not been around,computer has gone down,rang bt only cannot fix it so got to send me an updated disc! so no internet.Am on my sisters at the moment.  

Everything is going well,week has gone very quick

Hello nikki,hope you are o.k.

Kizzymouse,fingers crossed for next week

Hope everyone is doing well

Hopefully will be back on line by Weds

Anita xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

I have been at work since 5:30am and I am feeling so tired now, and I must admit a bit emotional!!..... I am nervous for scan tomorrow, I have had pain in left side all weekend and I'm scared follies have went in to overdrive and I'll have to cancel!!!

Oh dear!   I dont know why I am suddenly feeling negative!! Have the hormones caught up with me??!! 

I think I am dreading 2 WW too, as it will be hard and although I am expecting to get a neg cos its first time I know I will be upset!!  

I dont even wanna follie dance today!! 


This seems stupid ....... getting upset b4 its started, must be damn hormones!! 


Not telling DP how I feel, as dont wanna be negative!!

Anyone else felt like this just b4 IUI??

I feel silly and ungrateful as I dont even know what scan will show tomorrow 



Hope everyone else is feeling fine XXX


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


kizzy - i also got very emotional before my DIUIs, the nurse at my clinic said its totally natural, the slightest thing would make me cry, the 2ww isnt really that bad, if you are like me you will analyse everything and be on here all the time.  one thing that did worry me was on day 5 of my 1st IUI 2ww i got some bad stomach pains and i was soo worried, but the lovely ladies on here put me straight that it was totally natural after all of the poking around.  try not to worry too much about anything, you all ready have access to the best help and advice available by being on here.  where abouts are you having your tx? im in glasgow and having mines at the nuffield althouh ive had 2 ICSIs at the royal.


very best of luck

xxdeborahxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Kizzy

Dont' worry sweetheart.    it's just the worry of not knowing what to expect when it's your first time.  Your follies will be fine... it's just a sign that they have been growing and your scan is tomorrow so you will see what has been happening.     

Try sharing your worries with you DP - it helps to share things and have someone giving you a great big cuddle.   

Sending you some cyber hugs.     and lots of     for tomorrow.

Try and do something to take you mind off things this afternoon.   

Doing a follie dance for you 

          


lots of love
Nikki xxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi everyone - can't believe i've only just found this strand (ta Kizzy!)

Being basted tomorow - feeling really strung out!  I blame the hormones....!  tried to post once already today on here but must have pressed the wrong button and deleted message! 

Having trouble deciding what's best for next week - have a stressful job which I get really involved with so worried about going in in case it affects our chances of being successful.  clinic nurse said they can give me a sick note no probs for the week and says if going to get worried to take time off - but  its not quite as simple as that!  I hate having time off and was late in 4 mornings last week with scans etc but DH says he wants me to stay off and not get stressed.  But will i go mad at home?  what if it doesn't work and I have to take more time off later?  

Sorry to sound like a complete jibbering wreck but think the hormones are definately wreaking havoc!! (i'm normally quite sane..)
Any thoughts anyone? 

sending     to all of us out there in IUI land!


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello all

Kizzy - hang on in there sweetie, it'll all be fine.  I have been through negative days and positive days but generally very emotional, tearful and quite stroppy!!   !!! Sending you a big  

Hi to TessaF Good luck for tomorrow, will be sending   

Just a quickie so Big HI to everyone else and lots of   Hope your all ok.

Speak next week

Janet xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Tessa F

Lots of      for tomorrow.  Try not to stress too much  

Obviously can't make the decision for you about having time off.  On my first 2 IUI's I was working but the treatment was on the Friday so I had that day off and then went back after the weekend.  If you really think it will stress you out a lot being at work then get the nurse to write you a note.  You probably wont go too mad that first week but make sure you have lots of things to occupy you like films and magazines and stuff and try and take it easy. The second week may be a bit nail biting so probably best to be back at work where you might not obsess to much    

Wishing you all the best whatever you decide.    

much love nikki xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies 

I've updated the IUI list as everyone is moving stages with their treatments.  If I've missed anyone or have put you in the wrong section please let me know and I'll amend it.

Well it seems that we're right back where we started, waiting for the   to arrive, and my god she's taking her time (I'm not even due for another 10 days help), I would never have thought that I would be looking forward to stabbing myself with needles.  But as they say patience is a virtue.

Good luck to those having scans and basting tomorrow I've  blown you all some .

Claire


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you Claire..... have blown you some back   

Hope the old   arrives soon and then you can finally start you cycle...    

lots of love hon
Nikki xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks girls I'm okay now!!

Tessa glad you made it over here!! 
Thanks for the follie dance Nikki!! 

Thanks Jan and Deb, I s'pose you dont realize other people feel exactly the same as you do!! 

I will tell you tomorrow what happened at the scan!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a quickie, are the crampy stabbing pains normal? Feels like AF, is it just follies on the move!!?? 

I usually get a wee pain when ovulating normally but this has been going on for a few days, and obviously i am not ovulating!!

aaarrrgghhh! I think I am going craaaazzzy! And I'm not even on 2WW yet oh lordy!!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Kizzy 

Don't worry, what you are feeling is completely normal.  Last month I was just the same as you...I had convinced myself that I had ovulated over the weekend... but I hadn't.  Good luck for your scan hun... got everything crossed for you.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Claire - Really hope  appears for you, the one time you need a short 10 day luteal phase to grace you with it's presence you can bet it won't! But for you my love I hope it does so you can get stabbing!   blown to assist in this quest!  

Kizzy - It is really horrid not knowing what those follies have gotten up to, only a few hours to go now though! What time is your scan? It will be fine and they will have come on good and not popped! Remember you are treating this as a practice run, so try to relax lovie. I would speak with DP let him in on how you feel so he feels part of it and can give you support, it's good to talk and share with the ones we love. 
We all get all sorts of pains, the ovary is normally the size of an almond but with more than several follies of 9-20mm in them they are up to size of walnuts or even small tangerines - hence the pain! So Expect some expanding pains - Your ovaries are like your tummy when you have just had a really huge roast followed by a gigantic pudding  - oh the tummy pains  !  
 for tomorrows scan  until then  .
Blew some to you -  2 U 2!

Nikki - thanx for the PM hun! Did you have a good weekend? Lots of relaxing and letting DH do the chores I hope? Have you got good nights sleep and rested up? What days are you working next week? I hope it goes well. How is   going? What day are we at in the Nikki house? I hope you're doing well x   U 2!

Tessa - Welcome! I hope tomorrows basting goes well hun, what time is it? I hope you find hate right decision with time off / at work. You gotta find what is right for you. To some degree the most crucial times are the fist few days after basting, hopefully conception then around days 8-10 hopefully implantation, could you work around this as a compromise? See what the nurses say. You need to do what is right for you and gives you the best possible chances.   !

Deb - Any sign of that AF? Are you now a few days late? I hope it is either good news or has come and treatment can commence!

Jan - How is   going? Have you been able to busy yourself with dog walking this weekend?

Sair - you Ok lovie?

LOL to all! Keep smilin  

I'm off for my scan at 11am for a progress check and to see when basting will be, hopefully Tues or Weds. Not sure if me or DH had gotten the measurements correct, we'll see?!
Catch up tomorrow. 

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks charliezoom!

Will chat to nurses tomorrow to see what they think - the trouble is I'm a bit of a workaholic otherwise i would worry so much - i always work flat out which is what is worrying us a bit - how we will feel if i go in to work and get BFN - will I blame myself and be wondering what if I hadn't gone in to work and rested...? 
Still i'll see what happens but will listen to the advice i'm given

I'm now sending our more positive vibes    to all of us - my new mantra is 'BFP,BFP,BFP'!!

good luck to all of us basting in the next couple of days - mine's about midday tomorrow so trying my best to not worry about anything and go with the flow! Can you do that when you feel sick with nerves?!?



c xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi me again - just read Kizzy's messages - sending yu a big   cos you sound really strung out.  try not to worry, your body's bound to be a bit fazed with all that its being put through.  If it makes you feel better I feel realy wired today - like a big caffeine buzz, and i've started to feel all sort of achy in my lower back - it must be hormonal!  Keep telling yourself its going to be Ok - I'm sure the scan tomorrow will confirm it - let me know how you go!

also - to nikki - thanks for the thoughts - the work obsess is a very good one because that's exactly what I feel like i'm doing!!  Spent all afternoon watching DVDs and playing tetris (sad or what) just to take my mind off things - and i got on the high score board for my troubles!!  I think I need kids for my own sanity at this point!!  

Speak soon

xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Charlie..... Today is Day 6 in the Nikki House.... just hope I don't get voted out early    

I'm ok.... lovely Dh has done so much for me this weekend and we are now curled up in front of the fire with our cats!  Sleep not too good.... cyclogest giving me really bad indigestion and waking me up but I do feel rested!!       Not working now until Wed pm but I have acupuncture on Tues.   

I know I have said so before but   for tomorrow.

Also....   Kizzy and   Tessa.  

Look forward to all those updates tomorrow!  

Fellow   hope you are all doing fine... thinking of you all!      

I really am off now.....   

love Nikki xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks once again girlies for all the positive vibes!!

I am such a novice at this LOL  

I really thought my follies had popped!!  I have had the.............,,,yuk,,,horrible bit coming up, please do not read if sensitive!!!!!............mucus which comes normally with ovulating time! (soz TMI!) so thats wot got me starting worrying about the follies!!  I have asked at the clinic about this about twice already, and they told me NO I cant ovulate by myself, thats why I downregged in first place...aaarrrggghh!! Why do I keep doubting it!!!   

Sooner I get in for my scan tomorrow (its at 8.30 btw, which ever nice person asked!) the better as I might stop freaking then!

But then I will have new things to obsess over     



Good luck with Basting Tessa...and remember I want and NEED details cos I may be going Tues/Wed!!

Charlie Zoom...you and me are in this together kiddo!!    

Hope we baste on same day, can go thru 2WW at same time (god help ya if I'm like this now!!! )

Thanks again for your kind words Nikki, I hope your 2WW wait is going well  

I am off work now until next Sunday...yippeeee!! I want to have a rest after basting   



Well y'all better update tomorrow!!! I'll look forward to hearing all the new stories


GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!!
  

Let the follie dancin begin!!!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Charlie and Kizzy loads of luck and  for your scans tomoro 

Tessa good luck for the basting! 

Ladies on the dreaded  hope you are all fine...

Just a week to go now til I hopefully start my treatment...taking ages!!! Had a good weekend tho. Was at my nieces 1st birthday party today which was very good.

Take care everyone

Chickadee


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, you were busy posting this weekend! It took me ages to read them all!!! It's lovely though on a Monday morning when you've got work blues! 

Kizzy and Charlie, I hope your scans went ok this morning. I'm sorry Kizzy that you were down this weekend. Hopefully you'll have some great news to tell us all this morning. 

Hello to everyone else too. I hope you're all doing great and keeping positive, especially those in their 2ww.

Well I thought my AF had started on Friday but it's Monday morning and no sign of it? The only time you want it to arrive it doesn't come on time. Typical huh!  

Anyway, I hope you all had a good weekend.

Speak later
Lu


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Charlie hope the scan went well, love to all Cx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello Ladies

I just spent ages doing a message and don't know where it went,  maybe I didn't post it!!

I'm feeling a bit miserable today and cross with myself     to cut a long story short so as not to bore you guys too much) had big row with DH yestarday and as a result we are not speaking at all.  Its probably mainly my fault (blame the hormones and this awful 2ww) but because I was so fed up last night I had 2 glasses of wine  I've been being so good (no alcohol since new year)!  Hopefully it'll all blow over.
Sorry to moan but feeling a little on my own at the moment (its crap when you fall out with your best friend - DH). 

Anyway enough about me...............

Kizzy and Charlie good luck girls for the scans today - hope its all go for tomorrow!! 

Lucy, Chickadee and Claire maybe you should all start AF dancing  

Anita, Sair hows your 2ww going, Nikki glad you had a chilled weekend 

Hi to Candy, Deb and anyone else I've missed 

Tessa F for basting today 

Love and  

janet xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Jan

 Bless you sweetheart.  Yes the hormones and the stressful 2ww pushes us to the extremes doesn't it.

Don't beat yourself up about the drink. For starters it's done now and it can't be changed and secondly.... millions of people get pg whilst still drinking more than 2 glasses of vino!!!      This is all hard enough without being even tougher on ourselves.  

I'm sure you and Dh will make up.  Try the big hug approach    later on when he comes home.

What day are you now Jan... I have completely lost track.  It's Day 7 in the Nikki house and I have just been really grumpy with the lady at the post office   as I took the wrong bit of my car insurance in to renew my car tax....      My fault entirely but have the Monday morning unreasonable grumps    especially as it took me ages to park    Will try again tomorrow and hope I get a different lady   

sending you lot of love
Nikki xxxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Jan and Nikki, here have a  . You both sound like you could do with it! Jan, like Nikki says think about all the women who drink and smoke most of the way through their pregnancy...don't stress too much. Sure you and your DH will be absolutely fine. Nikki hope you get ur insurance sorted Lol

Ladies how did the scans and bastings go? I may not be back on today as I have work then college, but I will catch up on all ur news tomoro...hope all went well  

Jan thanks for the advice re       LOL WHAT STRANGE AND CONTRARY BEINGS US WOMEN ARE!!! No wonder our men folk get confused...

Enjoy your Mondays

J x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Janet, I'm really sorry about you and DH. I get awful hormone mood swings and really annoy my DP. I know how much he loves me but when I get down I question it every 5 minutes and then alienate him. Not good. I hope you sort things out tonight. I agree with Nikki, try the big hug approach.   

It's so easy for me to advise and not so easy to deal with so I hope you get it all sorted. I'm sure he understands why you're feeling like this. Hormones, evil or what.

    
Hopefully that's enough AF dancing for all who need it.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi all,

Nikki - Oh day 7 in the Niki House, time is moving! Sorry you are feeling a bit   not surprised, we get it and well I'm sure no one notices ! Hope you get the car tax sorted, i hate it as i always take the wrong things with me, I feel such a blonde woman   which I am, but you know what i mean! LOL and  for your   Lovey! xx

Kizzy - how did you get on? Hope you're OK

Jan -  Oh poo, i hate that, it will be Ok, blow over and making up will happen, Hang on in there. LOL and I hope you have a much better day today hun loads of love and hugs. Hope the  is going to be good from now on 4 U.

tessa - Hope it all went well today. LOL    

Candy - Thanx for the good wishes lovey!   See below for update. How are you and how's lil J doing? Breaking hearts with his good looks I'm sure, lil love! I've read an old post of yours about follie measurements being best between 16 and 18mm, with this in mind what do you think about my plan?

Lu - hope you are OK.

LOL to you all xx

Well scan went well, I was right about previous measurements - never trust a man when it comes to measurements - if you get me!!  

So I am now the proud owner of R ovary 1x15, 1x13, 1x12, L ovary all gone down to littlies and not playing the game no more, lining is 10mm. 

They wanted to inject and IUI on Weds, I've asked to be scanned on Weds PM and injected then if all Ok and have IUI on Thurs AM. I hope I have done the right thing, they are moving at 1mm a day and I don't want to release them too small (but I really don't want them to release of their own accord too early!). I O quite quick after HCG injection, I temp chart so can see it happen so fingers crossed this is all OK?!

They say they are doing injection & IUI on same day quite a bit, aiming to get sperm up there before egg released - anyone else having this? i thought most people were having injection 24hrs before IUI?

As it is NHS they err on the side of caution when it comes to their time, ie joining appointments etc to save time which leads me to be a little sceptical about their care for our best chances.

Let me know what you girls think on this timing - advice welcome from the experts. I may be able to change the timings if i get in quick!

LOL and I hope you are all feeling positive.  

Charlie xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi me agian!

With the timing thing - doesn't it depend on the reason for IUI? If male factor then after O, if not then before. See section from Fertility plus .org below for discussion piece...

LOL Charlie xx

Q: When is the best timing for an IUI?

A: Ideally an IUI should be performed within 6 hours either side of ovulation — for male factor infertility some doctors believe after ovulation is better, otherwise chances of success are higher with insemination before ovulation with the sperm waiting for the egg. When timing is based on an hCG injection, the IUIs are usually done between 24 and 48 hours later. Typical timing would be to have a single IUI at about 36 hours post-hCG, though some do it at 24 hours, and some clinics are reporting better results when doing the IUI at 40-42 hours post-hCG. If two IUIs are scheduled, they are usually spaced at least 12 hours apart between 24 and 48 hours after the hCG. Some reports show no increase in success rates with two IUIs, but others suggest it may increase success as much as 6 percent.

Some doctors will base timing of IUI on a natural LH surge. In that case, a single IUI at 36 hours is the norm, but doing them at 24 hours is also pretty common since ovulation may be a bit earlier. When two inseminations are planned, they are usually timed between 12 and 48 hours after the surge is detected.

The egg is only viable for a maximum of 24 hours after it is released.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Charlie

 on those follies.... but   on the timings  I haven't got a clue what is right or wrong!   

I always hope the the clinic guides us correctly so in them I trust.     Mine was done about 43 hrs after the HCG if that is any help.  We don't have male factor just my old eggs!    At my other clinic I think the timing was roughly the same.    The clinic reckoned I would have ov'd at about 12pm and they did the treatment an hour after that.

Hope this info is of some use to your survey  

I will keep willing your follies on to grow.....      You know the story of the tortoise and the hare...     

much love
Nikki xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

all you lovely IUI girlies!!

Here's update:

Scan went well this morning despite my panickings at w/end!! 

I am the proud owner of three follies!!! 

1x 17mm, 1 x 16mm and 1x 15mm and womb lining is 1cm thick  

So I have one which is ideal, the 16mm is fifty fifty and the 15mm prob nowt will happen with that un! 

They dont want to leave me any longer or I will have 3 good follies to play with...uh oh! triplets..NO WAAAY!! 


So better to have one good un and one smaller one which could maybe go the full way!

So lucky for me the Head Honcho Doc was consulted and she told em to jab me in the bum with the Pregnyl...OUCH!!!  That hurt!! 

So ladies I am being basted tomorrow at 1pm!! Please send the   for me!!!

Have to take sample in about 10.30 (pressure is on for DP, but lucky me I get to help get it all in the jar ,,,eeek!! ) then it takes an hour to wash it then she said it is preserved until basting happens, hee hee!!

So we will wander aimlessly around town trying not to worry!! 

I am quite looking forward to it now, want to get it over and done with!! 

I find this quite strange....coincedence, fate or wotever, but I started down regging on 31st Dec so its exactly a month when I get basted tomorrow, and also me and DP's anniversary of our first date is Valentines day which may be my testing day!!!? Or do you count two weeks from day after basting 


Hopefully these are good signs!! If ya believe in fate and destiny  




Charlie Zoom....aww hun we wont be basted on same day...get those follies going girl, they are nearly there, mines had a big growth spurt at weekend!!!! Dancing for ya!!    

Let me know how you get on!!

My clinic told me IUI happens approx 36 hrs after Pregnyl jab to give those lil beans time to get down to womb!!  Good luck honey  


Jan.... awww poor you, 2 glasses of wine wont harm ya I wouldnt say!!! Your DH is prob just being over protective of your lil bean   Isnt wine good for ya in moderation?? Blowing you kisses    It will be okay. Give him lots of   tonight!! 


Nikki...Grrr at Post Office, I had to get our road tax today too, and queue was maaaaaaaaaasive!! 
How's the 2WW going for ya?

I will be joining you tomorrow ( holy crap!!! I will be on here constantly asking all you experienced 2WW's EVERYTHING under the sun!!!! )


Lucy doing an AF dance for ya!!    Annoying isnt it, never shows up when you want it to, and always when you dont want it too! Miserable old  

Tessa, hows the basting go, tell all, cos I wanna be prepared for any hidden nasties!! 


 lots of good luck for everyone, 

I just wanna say thanks for all the help and support I get on here, it means so much sniff sniff  

I feel like I have reached a   and feel happy to have got to basting stage!!!


Me   and DP   will be so nervous tomorrow and anxious to get it right  


   for now girlies XXXXXXXXX will let you all know how it goes xxxxxxxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I have been away for a little while but am back now........... so much has happened and I can't seem to keep up, maybe someone could compile a list of who's where and who's who as there seem to be newbies or maybe i'm imagining it 

I have a 21 mm follicle todaywhich was 12mm on thursday and so Fridays basting was abandoned and so I now have to do a pregnyl injection tonight and go for basting on Wed am.

Kizzymouse....don't spill any 

Jan....I think a few drinks is OK, think how many people get totally pie eyed and still conceive, I have a couple of drinks because you can't put things on hold forever....enjoy yourself

Nikki      to the bag in the postoffice  

I hope everyone is OK        to you all


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind words, really appreciated   I suppose its taken my mind off the 2ww a little!
Glad to hear I'm not the only hormonal nutter   

Good news Kizzy and Charlie - next step of this bizarre journey for you tomorrow! 

How did you get on TessaF?

Love to all

Janet xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Kizzy !

Well Done with the Follies!  Weee hee!   for tomorrows basting!
I'll keep      for another day or so! Hoping I don't end up with triplets - thanx for planting that fear in my mind! he he! oh lord.

Don't stress about basting, you'll be fine. Good luck hun and well done! 

Dolly - Well what a spurt that had!  for basting on weds. x

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Dillydolly

   Thank you for that comment - it has made me laugh out loud.     and what was worse I had to wait for them to finish their conversations before I was served!!    

Lot of luck for you injection and Wednesdays basting.   

love Nikki xxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Kizzy

Well done those follies!      

Lots of luck with tomorrows basting.... (nothing to it honest...    except the indignity   )

Hope you can sit down now after that injection  

love Nikki xxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all!

Good Luck for tomorrow Kizzy     

Charlie, I hope it all works out timing wise - more follie dancing coming your way    

Jan, I hope things are better with DH now. 



Well my cycle seems to have gone mad. For some reason I started spotting on my day 13 and continued until day 16 (today). It seems to have stopped now, but I'm feeling 

hormonal & tired, which all seem very strange for mid-cycle. Its never happened before and I'm putting it down to last weeks lurgy. Any ideas anyone!? I'm really hoping that this

doesn't muck up the rest of the cycle as I want my AF to turn up on time (ish) for IUI to start.

Hi to everyone else.

Liz
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47270.new.html#new

Good luck tomorrow Kizzy, Charlie I can't remember much about my IUI's I am afraid but sounds like you have some beautites, good luck x


----------

